# Fishing near ossabaw island??



## mizuno24jad (Jan 28, 2015)

Ill be going to the ossabaw island hog hunt in mid February, ill have a boat and wonder if there would be any decent fishing around the creeks and rivers? What could I expect to catch and how? I have no experience fishing the inshore saltwater


----------



## pine nut (Jan 28, 2015)

try throwing some jigs for trout  and maybe some squid on bottom for whiting.  If you can get some fiddlers may find a few sheepies around structure like docks and oysters.  I'll be there too.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jan 30, 2015)

We did pretty good with trout at Blackbeard on jigs.  Red seemed to be the color


----------



## shawncweed (Feb 16, 2015)

You're in luck...You go right by some of the best inshore fishing spots on Ossabaw as you go to the dock on the West side of the island. Look at your map and see where the Newell Creek breaks off from the Bear River. If you use Google Earth you will see just to the west of where the two rivers meet there is a series of oyster rakes and grass for a hundred meters or so...also if you look at the chart...a couple hundred yards W-NW from there along the river bank is a manmade artificial reef (it will be marked by large wooden poles you will see from the water)...both of these areas hold lots of trout, red drum, flounder, whiting, and croaker. Shrimp and Mud Minnows are the most common bait...not sure if you have a castnet...if not, I would carry a couple DOA shrimp under an adjustable cork rig...plus a carolina rig with some shrimp or squid on the bottom...just be aware of the oysters...they'll chew up your boat if you bounce into them...good luck!


----------

